# Just some guys fishing



## Molokai (Mar 3, 2015)

@Kenbo , help on this one !?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2015)

Vodka induced funny stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't understand why those guys had their boat on that perfectly good road though....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 3, 2015)

Obviously their snorkel works. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. That's awesome stuff.


----------



## brown down (Mar 4, 2015)

hold my vodka and watch this hahah how the heck didn't it sink?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

